# FreeBSD-.8.2-STABLE-i386 on ASUS Eee PC 1011PX Netbook



## chigurh (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD on my netbook with x11/xorg & x11/kde4. I have enabled dbus, hald and local_startup in /etc/rc.conf. In addition, I have configured acpi_asus & acpi_video in /boot/loader.conf. These modules load correctly but I dont get to see any kdm.

[CMD=]pciconf -a[/CMD]http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481553/
[CMD=]dmesg -a[/CMD]http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481544/
/etc/rc.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481550/
/boot/loader.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481547/
/etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481545/
/var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481551/
/var/log/kdm-bin.log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481552/

Can someone please help me figure this out?

Thanks!


----------



## alie (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you tried xf86-video-vesa instead ? Which intel driver did u install on ur eeepc ? Try to remove ur xorg.conf then startx without it


----------



## chigurh (Sep 24, 2011)

I installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel. I guess it got to do with drm, not sure yet. I will check vesa driver and see how that goes.

Thanks!

Okay, vesa driver works. How do I get intel driver to work.

It doesn't work after removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf

I see fat kde4 with vesa driver. How do I set right resolution for kde with vesa driver.


----------



## alie (Sep 24, 2011)

Put


```
Option "NoAccel" "false"
```

Under "Device" Section


----------



## chigurh (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, I got it working by removing x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29. 

Had to add -

```
i915_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf

Thanks!


----------



## chigurh (Sep 25, 2011)

The x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29 driver doesn't work right. Takes a long time to type in konsole and open applications. What needs to be done here. I have removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf and have seen some improvements like opening up of applications.


----------

